
1981 primitive Internet report on KRON - ethana
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WCTn4FljUQ
======
ColinWright
In case you wonder why there might not be much discussion or many upvotes of
this obviously entertaining item, it's been submitted before, and many of us
have seen it. Here are just a few:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=456462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=456462)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=456245](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=456245)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7262239](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7262239)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7018765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7018765)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7076024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7076024)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7089576](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7089576)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7549474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7549474)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7081914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7081914)

There are almost certainly more, but they had various titles, and I haven't
bothered to search for the alternatives.

